
NYT, July 1997. Computer needs another century or two to defeat Go champion - scorchio
http://www.nytimes.com/1997/07/29/science/to-test-a-powerful-computer-play-an-ancient-game.html?pagewanted=all
======
luso_brazilian
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11324202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11324202)

------
lettergram
I feel like this is a useless insight, as at the time (and now) few writers
for the NYT have a firm grasp of how computers work and will advance. Coupled
with the fact fewer still (at the time) knew what Moore's law was, they
basically are just guessing.

~~~
jamesrom
Well yeah... That's the insight.

------
dang
Please don't rewrite story titles to single out the detail you think is
important. That's editorializing, and it's against the rules here.

If you want to say what you consider important about an article, you can do so
by adding a comment to the thread.

------
logicrook
Haha, to anyone who would want to dispel the latest AI hype, tough luck! A
pop-science journalist made some ill-informed prediction 20 years ago, so your
arguments are invalid.

